# Not Easy bringing down a 75 lb hive from 12 feet up.



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, nice work! How long was the hive in place?


----------



## Bee Macy (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy Cow! Braver than I am!


----------



## RobWok (May 18, 2011)

Thanks. Just over 8 weeks. I got a little lazy near the end and didn't get around to picking it up when it was done.


----------

